# Ship tracking



## jordiboy (Jun 3, 2005)

Just found a website "aislive.com". Plots ships position in the main shipping lanes and ports, well worth a visit you have to register but it is free


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

Another useful site is http://www.sailwx.info/shiptrack/shiplocations.phtml?lat=58.2&lon=0.1&radius=300


----------



## david smith (Apr 30, 2004)

AISlive may be free but you are not getting the full or up to date information. The plots are 2 hours out of date!


----------



## kelgels (Jan 2, 2006)

*Ship Tracking*

www.oldendorff.com

Gives you an idea where the oldendroff fleet is, it includes all their ships owned, cartered in and some of the ones they have chartered out.

Don't know how acurate it is though.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

*Which one will be next?????*

Ahoy,
One more going commercial, as was always free:

Maritime Data now 
http://www.brldata.com/BRL_DATABASE/index.htm

Certainly will cost of lot of $$$ as the same for AIS Live, so for the moment Equasis is for free, but for how long?


----------



## pilot (Jan 8, 2006)

The plots for the Humber are real time on the freebie sight. No delay as stated on AIS LIVE.
Martin Cadman.


----------



## Chief Engineer's Daughter (Sep 17, 2005)

AIS is the way of the future. We have it here in the ops room and an excellent tool it is! (Thumb)


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,



> CED.......AIS is the way of the future. We have it here in the ops room and an excellent tool it is!


*And at home?????*

If you're rich enough,[ £ $ €] and can afford to buy AIS live, it is indeed a good tool, now they are 2 hrs. in retard and no further ship info.And with these prices I can't.

*PRODUCT*

Order price

*AIS Live (Single user)*
1 year subscription
_commencing 01/05/2005_

€995
£690
$1320 

*Prices are exclusive of VAT (Value added Tax)*


What I wanted to say is that there aren't any ship/data except Equasis and some lucky guys with a Lloyds Register-Shipfinder Cd-r, or the books, cos they are pretty pricey as well.


----------



## Chief Engineer's Daughter (Sep 17, 2005)

Rudd,

Yes it is VERY expensive. I just thought that you guys out there at sea and on land would be reassured to know that HM Coastguard has the very latest in technology. Over the course of this year a new very up-to-date system is to be fitted in all stations. Will maybe post info (and possibly a few photos) when we are up and running with it. 

Regards

CED (Thumb)


----------



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

ruud said:


> Ahoy,
> One more going commercial, as was always free:
> 
> Maritime Data now
> ...



Equasis will always be free. It's a condition of it's existence under the Maritime Industry Charter on Quality.

Phil


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Phil,

I do hope so, but when AIS was free, I delevered them quiet a few piccies of shipphotos, not with a © or ® mark on them or even my name on it, and wanted them back, well I still don't got them back, so probably they are still using them,; I did received a message, which ones were mine?Well I didn't noted them, do you remember photos you send last year to others?Well I don't, I've send about 150-200 Cd-r's with piccies all over the world, do you think I remember them all? Nope!


----------



## sam2182sw (Jul 24, 2005)

pilot hi the name is sam i live in HULL can you tell me where i can get the plots of the RIVER HUMBER FROM i have all the VHF radio gear to tune into the vhf channel to pick the bleep signel up all i want is the plots thanks sam


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Thamesphil said:


> Equasis will always be free. It's a condition of it's existence under the Maritime Industry Charter on Quality.
> 
> Phil


Ahoy Phil,
Equasis will be free for ever? Just try to get in, another one is gone.Lucky those that have a Lloyds Cd-r.(*))


----------



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

I am logged on right now, I use it everyday, and it's still free...


Phil


----------



## Charlie_Wood (Jan 29, 2006)

Phil,

There's a web hoster saying "The owner of the domain has not activated his redirection" I THINK.


----------



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

Charlie_Wood said:


> Phil,
> 
> There's a web hoster saying "The owner of the domain has not activated his redirection" I THINK.


Yes, I'm hearing from another site that people are having trouble logging on, however, others, including myself are having no problems whatsoever.

Just to quell fears that Equasis has pulled the plug on public access, I can assure you that it is definately not so. To quote the 'about equasis' page:

Equasis is not meant to be a profit making business. The task of Equasis is considered to fall within the field of competence of public authorities. For this reason Equasis is financed by public money and will continue to be supported by public authorities in the future. 
France and the European Commission shared the cost of developing and running Equasis until 31 December 2001 when the maritime authorities of the United Kingdom, Spain, Singapore and Japan also agreed to support Equasis financially.

It is, therefore, anticipated that the use of this website will remain free for the foreseable future.


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

I have no problem with accessing Equasis, lets hope it stays that way.


----------



## Charlie_Wood (Jan 29, 2006)

OK this morning, some internet skullduggery I reckon.


----------



## sam2182sw (Jul 24, 2005)

i have tried to log on and all thay want me to do is open an account with them it looks like we are all going to have to pay sometime just because we like a hobbie someone jumps on the money making game i have got top gear ie go radio to recive every think good computers ect sam


----------



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

sam2182sw said:


> i have tried to log on and all thay want me to do is open an account with them it looks like we are all going to have to pay sometime...



You can't be trying to log on to Equasis because, as I said in my previous post, it is free and will be for the forseeable future. Believe me, if there is any inkling that Equasis is to become a pay site, people in my position would be amongst the first to know.

Phil


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Although I was aware of Aislive I did not know about Equasis which is being discussed in this thread so I have just looked it up on the web. I was asked to fill in a few details with a user name and password (which I did) and surprise, surprise I have been given immediate access to the site. (Applause) 
There was certainly no mention of any fees involved.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,

Yep it's working correctly again, maybe they've changed their server/provider or have updated their system, I noticed all over Europe lot of claims, that the site was closed or sometimes not "on air", so glad it's still around.(Thumb) (Applause)


----------



## newda898 (Jun 23, 2005)

Not working for me - still get the french thing. Can anyone post a link from inside the site that works?


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,

Try it with this one?
http://www.equasis.org/equasis/affiche.build_page_2?P_IMO=8402864&P_SHIP_MANAGER=1596051&Z_CHK=30129


----------



## newda898 (Jun 23, 2005)

Thanks Ruud, but alas, it still doesn't work for me (Sad)


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,

Have done some research, in case she [Equasis] doesn't start or is not more "on line" this link should do;this was given by the board of Equasis after my/others claims, not being in service;

http://malo.caam.fr/

Note: You have to register!!!!!


----------



## pilot (Jan 8, 2006)

sam2182sw said:


> pilot hi the name is sam i live in HULL can you tell me where i can get the plots of the RIVER HUMBER FROM i have all the VHF radio gear to tune into the vhf channel to pick the bleep signel up all i want is the plots thanks sam


Sam try this 

http://aisfree.aislive.com/Influx.aspx?Map=Humber Approaches


----------



## newda898 (Jun 23, 2005)

Great, thanks Ruud! 
All working now. (Thumb)


----------

